# General > Music >  Bfest 2011

## MusicWicker

Earlybird Tickets now on sale....

www.Bfest-Wick.co.uk

----------


## rangers1873

well done ryan, gun a blast from the past, will defo be going now

----------


## Invisible

Yes!!!!!!!!!! Gun!!!!!!

----------


## MusicWicker

Full Line up announced on Sunday night, Earlybird tickets on sale until Sunday

----------


## MusicWicker

Remainder of Bfest Lineup being announced now on Facebook..

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_180161035348907&notif_t=group_r2  j

1 Band every half hour , next one at 10pm  ::

----------


## fingalmacool

Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!! ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!!


I've no idea. I don't have a facebook account so I can't see a damned thing.

----------


## rangers1873

> Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!!


ur talking crap, are you trying to start the wick thurso  thing again, off all the bands announced so far only one is from wick ,the rest are all bands from down south.. half the bands in caithness only cover covers and as ryan said last year he wants bands that play there own stuff.

----------


## rangers1873

> Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!!


ur talking crap, are you trying to start the wick thurso  thing again, off all the bands announced so far only one is from wick ,the rest are all bands from down south.. half the bands in caithness only cover covers and as ryan said last year he wants bands that play there own stuff., ill take it you are from the thurso side and don't have a clue about bfest.

----------


## fingalmacool

I will try and say this clearly so as to not repeat myself, as far as i can remember the cover monkeys were on the main stage, ex, the main act I think they were called Live Wire ACDC?, the remit for the local bands were play your own stuff, if the remit is the same this year then there is no problem as i believe and i might be wrong but that would be Always the Sixth and No Exit wound, the rest are as you say cover monkeys which is fine if thats what is wanted, and try and calm down a bit, its an opinion, if I'm barking up the wrong tree than i truly apologies for my rantings and poor me (oops sorry wrong thread). So as you can see i haven't a clue about B-fest apart from it was brilliant last year so i will continue to talk crap if it kicks the thread into life, I will stand by to repel boarders, your serve Ranger boy (its only a game so don't get so wound up, seasons not done yet) ::

----------


## elastic band

In respect of comment re -local bands for above event then ALWAYS THE SIXTH absolutely write and perform their own stuff. They have participated in a mini-tour, performed at Belladrum, totally blew the crowd away at last years BFEST and last weekend supported Twin Atlantic so surely they really have earned a slot at this years Bfest. It is vital to support our own homegrown talent as well as enjoy bands from down south.

----------


## rangers1873

livewire are a tribute band, a cover band as far as i know is a band that plays different material from various bands.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> In respect of comment re -local bands for above event then ALWAYS THE SIXTH absolutely write and perform their own stuff. They have participated in a mini-tour, performed at Belladrum, totally blew the crowd away at last years BFEST and last weekend supported Twin Atlantic so surely they really have earned a slot at this years Bfest. It is vital to support our own homegrown talent as well as enjoy bands from down south.


To my knowledge Always the Sixth are not on the line up for the B fest as yet the only local band on the poster is Jude.

----------


## cat

i think a good cover band is great! people love to sing along with songs they know.
its a bit boring standing listening to stuff youv never heard of coming from a band that just isnt famous!!
and being able to play live is a huge talent, because theres nothing worse than listening to stuff youv never heard of from a band that sound so impressive recorded,with a LOT of help from mucked around with voices and guitars, then live they just cant sing or play that great!

----------


## fingalmacool

> To my knowledge Always the Sixth are not on the line up for the B fest as yet the only local band on the poster is Jude.


So does that mean Jude are a tribute band, I'm totally confused, i think i have to lie down and contemplate the meaning of certain words, OK I'll have a stab at it, a tribute band are persons that play songs/tunes that sound like a certain band, or do they cover the actual songs and look like the band they are,,,,mimicking, so are they playing covers or am i missing something, my brain hurts help me somebody. Right and cover bands are pretty straight forward they cover lots of bands  concentrating on nobody in particular, holly mackerel i think I've crack it. Regardless I do agree that Caithness have to encourage local bands to play their own stuff, it's a small music community and if Always the Sixth played nothing but covers then they wouldn't of been at Beladrum etc, and i believe that No Exit Wound did some sort of tour last year around Glasgow and Edinburgh, I don't think they would of toured if they were churning out covers. Next?? ::

----------


## sids

> Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!!


I expect the organiser would hire your band if he thought they were up to snuff.  What did he actually say to you?

Before entering the league and getting regular games, Wick Academy was something of a Wick select.  Is that what you wanted to know?

----------


## fingalmacool

> I expect the organiser would hire your band if he thought they were up to snuff.  What did he actually say to you?
> 
> Before entering the league and getting regular games, Wick Academy was something of a Wick select.  Is that what you wanted to know?



 Do they take one person bands, who will i tribute, sorry cover.  I do apologies for the quip abut Wick Academy but at the moment i was typing the analogy seemed to fit, but I stand corrected and find myself thinking that select is a better quip ::

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> i think a good cover band is great! people love to sing along with songs they know.
> its a bit boring standing listening to stuff youv never heard of coming from a band that just isnt famous!!
> and being able to play live is a huge talent, because theres nothing worse than listening to stuff youv never heard of from a band that sound so impressive recorded,with a LOT of help from mucked around with voices and guitars, then live they just cant sing or play that great!


A bit short sighted Cat if you don't support the up and coming bands playing their own material eventually the covers bands will have nothing to play as the music business will be bereft of new talent and new songs.
From what I have seen all the local bands who play their own staff and have recorded their songs are more than capable of replicating it live on stage, Caithness has always had a wealth of musical talent that gets overlooked as we are so far North.

----------


## rob murray

> To my knowledge Always the Sixth are not on the line up for the B fest as yet the only local band on the poster is Jude.


To my knowledge the promoter has held back some slots for bands who enter battle of the bands contests and presumably win or top 2 place gain B fest place...kinda like a Go North activity

----------


## Douglas Cowie

[QUOTE=fingalmacool;822504]So does that mean Jude are a tribute band, I'm totally confused.

I not sure, I know that Jude are principally a covers band but a few of the lads in Jude play in the Maydays who do their own material. If Jude are in the lineup for the B Fest they must do an original set as well as I think that is the criteria for the B Fest (Apart from the tribute bands; Beatles this year I believe)
It's a while since I've heard Jude but I'm sure one of the boys from the band will post a correction if I'm wrong.

----------


## Jeid

Metalattakk multi-quote madness mode engaged....




> In respect of comment re -local bands for above event then ALWAYS THE SIXTH absolutely write and perform their own stuff. They have participated in a mini-tour, performed at Belladrum, totally blew the crowd away at last years BFEST and last weekend supported Twin Atlantic so surely they really have earned a slot at this years Bfest. It is vital to support our own homegrown talent as well as enjoy bands from down south.


If only it were that easy. Playing with "bigger bands" doesn't earn you anything. Hard work and a lot of self promotion does. I don't think ATS quite fall into either column yet.




> livewire are a tribute band, a cover band as far as i know is a band that plays different material from various bands.


Regardless of tribute/cover status (and you're trying really hard to pick an orgument with Fingal by the looks of things) they don't play their own songs. At the end of the day, they make money by playing another bands material... much like a cover band.




> To my knowledge Always the Sixth are not on the line up for the B fest as yet the only local band on the poster is Jude.


Correct.




> i think a good cover band is great! people love to sing along with songs they know.
> its a bit boring standing listening to stuff youv never heard of coming from a band that just isnt famous!!
> and being able to play live is a huge talent, because theres nothing worse than listening to stuff youv never heard of from a band that sound so impressive recorded,with a LOT of help from mucked around with voices and guitars, then live they just cant sing or play that great!


Everyone likes a good cover band, there's not many of them about mind you. However, if everyone took your stance, we'd never ever hear new bands. New talent needs to be heard, supported and nurtured. Small portions of Caithness really stick up for live bands... especially the ones writing their own material and trying hard, yet most of Caithness would say "Who? Oh that's just a racket" to any band who pour a lot of effort into what they do.

Sort of agree with your last part as well. Bands should sound good live and on record. Sadly, not many bands/artists (in the wider world) can.




> I expect the organiser would hire your band if he thought they were up to snuff.  What did he actually say to you?


If Fingal formed a band... I'd pay the £25 just to see that! haha




> To my knowledge the promoter has held back some slots for bands who enter battle of the bands contests and presumably win or top 2 place gain B fest place...kinda like a Go North activity


Battle Of The Bands eh? Now there's a great idea... NAT!


I thought my generation were bad for squabbling. I think you older chiels need to calm the beans a little bit!

----------


## sids

> Do they take one person bands, who will i tribute, sorry cover.


Emphasise "solo artiste," rather than "one man band."

----------


## cat

> A bit short sighted Cat if you don't support the up and coming bands playing their own material eventually the covers bands will have nothing to play as the music business will be bereft of new talent and new songs.
> From what I have seen all the local bands who play their own staff and have recorded their songs are more than capable of replicating it live on stage, Caithness has always had a wealth of musical talent that gets overlooked as we are so far North.


i totally support up and coming bands,original or cover! if i go out and there is a good band playing then i will stay and listen all night instead of moving on to the next pub!! but i have to say i wouldnt sit there all night if they werent playing something i like,be that because of my taste,or because 3-4 hours listening to stuff iv never heard off just doesnt do it for me.
i listen to plenty of old and new music,im sure the music industry wont grind to a halt.besides,it seems like people still like a lot of the old stuff!
i am well aware that caithness has some VERY talented musicians,but there is loads of talented people from all over the world that dont make it.

----------


## rob murray

> Metalattakk multi-quote madness mode engaged....
> 
> 
> 
> If only it were that easy. Playing with "bigger bands" doesn't earn you anything. Hard work and a lot of self promotion does. I don't think ATS quite fall into either column yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of tribute/cover status (and you're trying really hard to pick an orgument with Fingal by the looks of things) they don't play their own songs. At the end of the day, they make money by playing another bands material... much like a cover band.
> ...


Good points jeid...mind I was only clarifying the issue, its the promoters choice to have the battle of the bands so beans are firmly in the tin !

----------


## elastic band

> Metalattakk multi-quote madness mode engaged....
> 
> 
> 
> If only it were that easy. Playing with "bigger bands" doesn't earn you anything. Hard work and a lot of self promotion does. I don't think ATS quite fall into either column yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of tribute/cover status (and you're trying really hard to pick an orgument with Fingal by the looks of things) they don't play their own songs. At the end of the day, they make money by playing another bands material... much like a cover band.
> ...


Re-above quote from Jeid -think you have been a little unfair on the boys from ALWAYS THE SIXTH -They do work hard -they write and perform all their own stuff and when they have a gig or event coming up they most definitely do put the hours in. Anyone who listens to their music can tell they are a quality act -they need support and encouragement not negativity -that is counterproductive for all involved -including anyone who want s to support and nurture new talent.

----------


## MusicWicker

There a 3 slots up for grabs via the battle of the bands which will be held around June. 

The idea of having the battle is that bands will give it their all and feel they have earned their place at the festival. Last year anyone who entered was given a slot - this year it is more about raising the overall standard of all bands who are playing. The best 3 bands in Caithness will be playing Bfest - thats all that matters isn't it?

As for cover bands - Jude have a huge following. The locals love them and I am happy to see them play again this year. We also have a 'tribute' band - Them Beatles - rated as the best Beatles tribute in the Uk. 

Too many of you are caught up in believing every festival should stick to a certain blueprint. We are not T in the Park   :: 

Its all about providing a day of entertainment for all ages and all tastes. Without the likes of Jude and Them Beatles a lot of the younger & older people would be lost in all the unfamiliar music.

Everyone just needs to accept it for what it is and be happy we have a festival in Caithness.   ::

----------


## MusicWicker

Plus there are plans to have a fringe event on the Friday night with as many local bands as possible playing venues around Caithness.

----------


## zebedy

> Re-above quote from Jeid -think you have been a little unfair on the boys from ALWAYS THE SIXTH


If anybody is to have an opinion on a band, their producer is certainly the right person to listen too no? He is right in saying that supporting a bigger band in your home town doesn't exactly bring you much other than a smile to your face ( Believe me I've been there ), My band have supported a bunch of class acts in Thurso. That of which didn't exactly boost our awareness to more new faces because in Thurso it's the same crowd each time that go to these shows give or take a few here and there who don't like said band or do enjoy the main act. We did one major support in Inverness however which did boost our name around said city, and the next time we played there, it was a much better turnout to previous shows. 

Always The Sixth have a lot to learn, Be it from how they present themselves or how they play. I'm not claiming to know it all, Heck I've been working on my band for the last three years, and only this past 6 months have we started to really make progress as a working unit. They are lucky enough to have had worked with a class working producer who has enhanced their music to a high quality level, and also obviously have a handy manager on their side, Which is a bonus for them indeed. 

I am behind local music 100% but I will however share my opinion when I feel.... Keyboard hero? Call me what you want.

----------


## Jeid

> Re-above quote from Jeid -think you have been a little unfair on the boys from ALWAYS THE SIXTH -They do work hard -they write and perform all their own stuff and when they have a gig or event coming up they most definitely do put the hours in. Anyone who listens to their music can tell they are a quality act -they need support and encouragement not negativity -that is counterproductive for all involved -including anyone who want s to support and nurture new talent.


But surely that's a parental opinion you're giving there? 

You're saying "they write and perform their own stuff" like it's a totally new thing they're doing. I know they do that. But like I say, it entitles them to nothing, lots of bands are doing that. There was no negativity in my response to ATS, merely points I thought they could improve.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Hey, folks, what's the craic?  :Smile:

----------


## cat

if something is good,even if its not to my taste,then i will say so. but sometimes its like flogging a dead horse! if people arent going and listening,buying cds or whatever,then maybe something needs to change.
i think the bfest line up sounds great,by the way! be interesting to see who gets in to play in the local slots.

----------


## Jeid

> Hey, folks, what's the craic?


In you come loon, get yer tuppence worth

----------


## rob murray

> If anybody is to have an opinion on a band, their producer is certainly the right person to listen too no? He is right in saying that supporting a bigger band in your home town doesn't exactly bring you much other than a smile to your face ( Believe me I've been there ), My band have supported a bunch of class acts in Thurso. That of which didn't exactly boost our awareness to more new faces because in Thurso it's the same crowd each time that go to these shows give or take a few here and there who don't like said band or do enjoy the main act. We did one major support in Inverness however which did boost our name around said city, and the next time we played there, it was a much better turnout to previous shows. 
> 
> Always The Sixth have a lot to learn, Be it from how they present themselves or how they play. I'm not claiming to know it all, Heck I've been working on my band for the last three years, and only this past 6 months have we started to really make progress as a working unit. They are lucky enough to have had worked with a class working producer who has enhanced their music to a high quality level, and also obviously have a handy manager on their side, Which is a bonus for them indeed. 
> 
> I am behind local music 100% but I will however share my opinion when I feel.... Keyboard hero? Call me what you want.


Yep, its a long way to the top when you want to rock n roll....and AT6 are about to hitch down the Highway to Hell...( once we all find the crossroads that is lol lol ) Quite undeniably, as people will soon hear and see for themselves, the named and credited engineer / producer ( JCR ) has indeed done a great job, as for the "manager"..well I dunno lol lol

Metalattakk multi-quote madness mode engaged....absolute genius my man !!

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> But surely that's a parental opinion you're giving there? 
> 
> You're saying "they write and perform their own stuff" like it's a totally new thing they're doing. I know they do that. But like I say, it entitles them to nothing, lots of bands are doing that. There was no negativity in my response to ATS, merely points I thought they could improve.


I would agree with Jeid here I don't see him being negative towards Always the Sixth quite the opposite in fact he has been very supportive of them and has done great job in recording them which puts him in an ideal position to give constructive views on the band.
Zebedy is correct too the band have a lot to learn but they are young and are on the right road with a good man guiding them (not me I hasten to add) time will tell how they fare.

----------


## rob murray

> I would agree with Jeid here I don't see him being negative towards Always the Sixth quite the opposite in fact he has been very supportive of them and has done great job in recording them which puts him in an ideal position to give constructive views on the band.
> Zebedy is correct too the band have a lot to learn but they are young and are on the right road with a good man guiding them (not me I hasten to add) time will tell how they fare.


Youve no problems with AT6 selling their soles at the crossroads Douglas ? lol lol Mind you, I can mind you traipsing up to the Reiss cross roads, guitar in hand..did you do the deal.... as its comming near pay back time lo lol lol

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Youve no problems with AT6 selling their soles at the crossroads Douglas ? lol lol Mind you, I can mind you traipsing up to the Reiss cross roads, guitar in hand..did you do the deal.... as its comming near pay back time lo lol lol


Aye Robin and you were right there beside me with big Budge providing back up, if that old Antoria of yours could talk it would tell a few tales that's for sure.

----------


## rob murray

> Aye Robin and you were right there beside me with big Budge providing back up, if that old Antoria of yours could talk it would tell a few tales that's for sure.


Aye but I cant mind signing anything.....

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Aye but I cant mind signing anything.....


I signed for you, you were too busy trying to get the gaffa tape off the volume control of your AC 30!!

----------


## Gizmo

> Yes!!!!!!!!!! Gun!!!!!!


I would love to get excited about Gun playing B-Fest, but with singer Mark Rankin not in the reformed line-up, i find it difficult to do so.

----------


## sids

> I would love to get excited ........... i find it difficult to do so.



None of us are getting any younger.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Metalattakk


 


> multi-quote


 


> madness


 


> mode


 


> engaged





> ....





> absolute


 


> genius


 


> my


 


> man !!


Meh. Kudos due, and offered.  :Wink: 

 :Grin:

----------


## WeeRob

> Methinks that B-fest is only promoting local bands from the Wick side of Caithness, and the scraps will be pushed out to whoever wants to play off in a battle of the bands competition, harks back to the bad old days of when Wick Academy wouldn't take any interest in any one from the other side of Watten, oh dear!!!!!



Eh day Academy started playing Tea-na-bowlies is the same day ma season ticket went in eh bucket!!!

Ah've nivver been back. It's bad enough they play biys fae Poltney!!  ::

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Eh day Academy started playing Tea-na-bowlies is the same day ma season ticket went in eh bucket!!!
> 
> Ah've nivver been back. It's bad enough they play biys fae Poltney!!


I don't know if you have noticed WeeRob but the Academy play in Poltney

----------


## fingalmacool

> I don't know if you have noticed WeeRob but the Academy play in Poltney


LMAO  Priceless ::

----------


## fingalmacool

OK hands up which bands are going to take up the offer of entering into the pissing contest
of getting on the bill :: 
"There's no such thing as bad publicity" if Jordon said that it's bullocks? it's an o isn't it, dam this spell-check ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I'm wondering; is my band considered "from doon sooth"? Or is any band who reside south of Helmsdale reckoned so?

----------


## Jeid

Dirty southerner... we don't take kindly to your type around here

----------


## BigKev

I'm quite interested if they do hold a "battle of the bands".

Where's it gonna be and do they need a big pa? . . . . . .

----------


## rob murray

> I don't know if you have noticed WeeRob but the Academy play in Poltney


Nah, I dont believe it

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Nah, I dont believe it


Better watch out or we might not let you in tomorrow, with you being a part time "Weeker" now.

----------


## rob murray

> Better watch out or we might not let you in tomorrow, with you being a part time "Weeker" now.


We !!!! What does that make me........ "one of them" lol lol

----------


## WeeRob

> I don't know if you have noticed WeeRob but the Academy play in Poltney


A mere concession to the plebs.

----------


## MusicWicker

> OK hands up which bands are going to take up the offer of entering into the pissing contest
> of getting on the bill


A pissing contest - now that _would_ be cheaper than running a battle of the bands....

If I were to pick the best 3 bands out of Caithness - in my opinion - then that would be a fault aswell as I wasn't giving everyone a fair go blah blah blah....

Or we could do it this way - the bands that moan the least get to play.  ::

----------


## sids

> - the bands that moan the least get to play.



That wasn't a moan- just their self-penned material.

----------


## fingalmacool

> A pissing contest - now that _would_ be cheaper than running a battle of the bands....
> 
> If I were to pick the best 3 bands out of Caithness - in my opinion - then that would be a fault aswell as I wasn't giving everyone a fair go blah blah blah....
> 
> Or we could do it this way - the bands that moan the least get to play.


Why go through the charade of Battle of the Bands, just pick three bands you like and job done, it's your baby so get on with it, and if people don't like them at the Bfest then they will drift off to the other stage etc.
It would be interesting to know how to pick which bands on the night,,,,clapometer, a panel of judges? where would it be held etc etc :: 
Can the moaning be incorporated in the song performed on the night, so many questions yak yakity yak ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Genuine question: The band I play in features - and has featured - around a dozen or so Caithness musicians. Although we are based in Edinburgh, does this make us an Edinburgh or Caithness band? Or an Edinburgh-based Caithness band? Or merely a bunch of soft, southern nancies?

----------


## Douglas Cowie

[QUOTE=MusicWicker;822976]There a 3 slots up for grabs via the battle of the bands which will be held around June. 

The best 3 bands in Caithness will be playing Bfest - thats all that matters isn't it?

Pepsi I suspect from this previous posting by Ryan that you have to be based in Caithness not Edinburgh but that may change who knows? I'm sure Ryan will enlighten you.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

For the sake of clarity, I have no interest in playing at Bfest. Not just because we wouldn't have the time or means, but I'd like to see as many slots go to bands from and regularly playing within Caithness.

----------


## BigKev

> Genuine question: The band I play in features - and has featured - around a dozen or so Caithness musicians. Although we are based in Edinburgh, does this make us an Edinburgh or Caithness band? Or an Edinburgh-based Caithness band? Or merely a bunch of soft, southern nancies?


+1 for Nancies.

I like the idea of a battle of the bands, if just for something else to go and see. nfortunately the number of caithness bands is dwindling at the moment so can't imagine ther will be many playing at it however.

----------


## Jeid

> unfortunately the number of caithness bands is dwindling at the moment so can't imagine ther will be many playing at it however.


Aye, the great big Caithness band depression of the second decade of the new millenium is upon us.

I don't support BOTB's in anything other than school, but I'd still go. If Ryan thinks it's the fairest way of doing it, then cool  :Smile:

----------


## MusicWicker

Pepsi, I think you would be classed as an Edinburgh band. The idea is to give the local bands a platform to perform on, so these spaces would be specifically for them. As Kev said, even if you don't agree with the format of these things it's still a free night out with lots of good music on offer (hopefully)

We are having a 'rest of Scotland' battle in Inverness which would be the one for all bands outside Caithness to enter. There's a lot of interest in it and loads of bands have put their name in to play. It is more of a way of getting the festival exposure outside of Caithness tho to be honest.

----------


## buddyrich

I think a battle of the bands would be good, but only if done in the form of a game show on which the bands would be contestants.

----------


## Jeid

Think a Royal Rumble would work... or a Wrestlemania type event!

----------


## the_big_mac

> Think a Royal Rumble would work... or a Wrestlemania type event!


I would pay a fortune to watch that!

----------


## Jeid

The bands already have their own entrance music. I don't think "Mean Gene" is doing anything these days, so he could interview the bands backstage for some smack talk... would be epic!

----------

